
When It’s Hard for Women to Find Male Mentors - grrrtttt
https://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2017/08/women-men-mentorship/537201/?single_page=true
======
jimmywanger
I find it ironic that because men are wary because of sexual discrimination
_laws_, the solution proposed is to pass more _laws_.

In the article, there is a direct quote from the person being interviewed. "If
they only do things with people of the same sex, that is discrimination."

Maybe your wife/gf is really jealous and you'd prefer not to walk into that
minefield. This article is proposing more regulations to solve a problem that
was caused by legislation to begin with.

~~~
OhSoHumble
This is actually something that has happened to me before. A female coworker
came to me asking if I could help her learn some skills that would advance her
career. I agreed to teach her and she ended up making romantic advancements
toward me. I immediately told my significant other what was happening and
started working towards resolving the issue.

The incident made me fairly wary.

~~~
jimmywanger
Agreed. I had a free ticket to a comedy show, and I wanted to give it away
without it going to waste - I had to think very hard and carefully about if I
wanted to offer it to a female coworker on short notice.

The comedian in question did some rather blue jokes, and that could possibly
be construed as harassment. It's a shame you can't just offer tickets to
coworkers of the opposite sex without worrying about consequences.

------
tjalfi
The cited paper _The Glass Partition: Obstacles to Cross-Sex Friendships at
Work_ is available at [0].

[0]
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/255597459_The_glass...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/255597459_The_glass_partition_Obstacles_to_cross-
sex_friendships_at_work)

------
fegu
While we are all individuals there are still some traits more common to one
sex than the other. It seems women more often than men become attracted to a
teacher/mentor/supervisor. Ask any diving instructor for instance. This makes
cross sex mentoring where the man is the mentor a minefield.

